# طلب مساعدة بخصوص برنامج PL7-3 من Shnider



## جمال1960 (7 مايو 2009)

عندي وحدة PLC TSX 67, 87 من شنايدر تعمل ببرنامج PL7-3 V4 ومحمية بواسطة دنجل وعلى الرغم من حصولي على الدنجل فإنني أحتاج الديسكات الأصلية للبرنامج الذي لم تعد شنايدر تقدم له أي دعم نظرا لأنه قديم و لوجود اصدارات أخرى.
برجاء أن كان لدى أي أحد Disk images لهذا البرنامج وأكون شاكر له وداعيا الله أن يجازيه خيرا

جمال 1960


----------

